# can u make lsd like this



## erock7789 (Apr 14, 2008)

Can acid be made at home? how?
> Yes, and it's very simple..
> First you will need the following ingredients:
> 2 egg whites
> 1 oz mixture (3 parts baking soda, 2 parts water)
> 4 fresh cherries
> a small amount of red wine (teaspoon)
> First of all, you'll want to get some good, expensive red wine. The cheap stuff works, but your trips will be crappier and you'll get some nausea.
> Ok, now that you have your stuff, put the Egg whites and cherries in a large bowl. Start stirring until you get a pinkish mass. Now, Pour in your mixture of baking soda. As you do this you will notice heat building and a small amount of smoke being let off- this is normal. Wait about 10 minutes to cool. Then Pour in the red wine. Immediately after you do this, steam will gather and after afew seconds you will be left with A clear liquid at the bottom of the bowl. This is your acid.
> Happy tripping.


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 14, 2008)

hahaha oh really? try it. lemme know.


----------



## panhead (Apr 14, 2008)

I make my acid the same way as you only i use whole eggs,it flips you out & fills you up,kind of a bonus deal


----------



## primeralives (Apr 14, 2008)

wow.... your not actually going to try that are you


----------



## weedyoo (Apr 14, 2008)

this is not acid it may or may not get you high i dont know but it is not lsd.


erock7789 said:


> Can acid be made at home? how?
> > Yes, and it's very simple..
> > First you will need the following ingredients:
> > 2 egg whites
> ...


----------



## panhead (Apr 14, 2008)

primeralives said:


> wow.... your not actually going to try that are you


Haha,you know some kid will think he's hit paydirt with that recipe


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 14, 2008)

wanna trip real good ...



Cover your eyes with a bandana and run as fast as you can into the woods .. I bet you trip so good that you even have visuals .. like stars and flashing spots


----------



## DJsmooth (Apr 14, 2008)

Id like to know what this actually is though?


----------



## HippieMan (Apr 14, 2008)

if you really want to trip, just extract banandine from the peels of bananas using ISYOL 99% alcohol or just eat like 100 banna skins and you'll trip like you've never tripped before!


----------



## primeralives (Apr 14, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> if you really want to trip, just extract banandine from the peels of bananas using ISYOL 99% alcohol or just eat like 100 banna skins and you'll trip like you've never tripped before!


ive actually heard of smoking banana peels


----------



## jackonthebox (Apr 14, 2008)

primeralives said:


> ive actually heard of smoking banana peels


I remember seeing something about that in an anarchist's cookbook.. hehe


----------



## aintgottabhwd (Apr 14, 2008)

whatever that clear liquid is its not LSD. LSD is a chemical derived from ergot chemicals. Ergot chemicals being like moldy rye bread. There used to be so many sites back when OG was around that had the synthesis of all drugs. is WEBSITE.WS - Your Internet Address For Life and chemhead.org They were sites just like RIU but it was for things a little lest natural. totse.com | This Just In... still exists but it is mostly garbage. Have fun


----------



## panhead (Apr 15, 2008)

HippieMan said:


> if you really want to trip, just extract banandine from the peels of bananas using ISYOL 99% alcohol or just eat like 100 banna skins and you'll trip like you've never tripped before!


One hundred banana skins


----------



## Allan Watts (Apr 15, 2008)

They call it mellow yellow..........

I actually got a hold of an acid recipe years ago but didn't follow through all the way. It involved extracting lysergic acid from ergot fungus and then combining it with diethylamine in a column of some sort and then looking for the LSD which is said to become fluorescent. I actually had the diethylamine and some chemicals such as chloroform,ether and hydrazine. Short of having a real chemistry lab, it was fun to dream.


----------



## hundley81 (May 21, 2008)

so how big of a dose do you take


----------



## OgkUsHemZZ0613 (May 21, 2008)

this is possibly the worse idea i have ever heard u gunna tell me u can make lsd with fukin eggs n cherries i need proof sum 1 show me this really is LSD


----------



## Gutter (May 22, 2008)

Its fake, its like the same myth that you can get LSD from beer or wine. Cant be done.


----------



## goatamineHcL (May 22, 2008)

this is one for the hive


----------



## beezy~ (May 22, 2008)

ive herd of smoking the skin that covers the peanut and getting high but im not bouts to try it


----------



## Gutter (May 23, 2008)

beezy~ said:


> ive herd of smoking the skin that covers the peanut and getting high but im not bouts to try it


Heard that doeasnt work.


----------



## Jriggs (May 23, 2008)

jsut grow shrooms

30 days or so youll ahve soem good tiems check out hte shroomery.org.


----------



## goatamineHcL (May 23, 2008)

do cherries have citric acid maybe hes making citric acid


----------



## Acidburn999819 (May 23, 2008)

yea shrooms...i mean buy an extra potent strain and you'll be sitting pretty...take a month and grow them.....the whole cherries in a wine bottle and all that shit just sounds like a good way to end up sick or hurt...or fucking something up


----------



## [email protected] (May 23, 2008)

beezy~ said:


> ive herd of smoking the skin that covers the peanut and getting high but im not bouts to try it


OMFG when i was a little kid we actually tried that one, collected 100's of red peanut skins, made a pipe from foil and tried to smoke em, nasty ass shit let me tell ya. So being like 8 years old and knowing everything we decided that to make em taste better and no tburn so fast so decided to add some pancake syrup, Oh yeah baby that made it "WAY BETTER"

It really happened, we were dumb little kids, but we were determined, If i remember right we smoked ALL the peanut skins we could find, Suprises me that we didn't at least feel a little light headed from smoke inhalation alone. 

But alas i think most of these easy DIY kitchen highs are bullshit. Don't get me wrong, plenty of things you can do yourself at home that will get you high, RIU is proof of that

[email protected]


----------



## arabmobster (May 23, 2008)

well making acid is hard but u dont have to make it to get ur hands on it 
if u have a car or just an extra car battery lying around theres a couple caps ontop the battery open that and just drink it u should have a goodtrip and c some crazy visuals and if ur lucky u wont have a bad trip


----------



## humbo jumbo (May 23, 2008)

san pedro cactus !


----------



## BlueCheesey (May 24, 2008)

*haha ive heard something like prison acid or some bullshit like

-cut orange in half
-insert 2-3 pennies
-tape the orange together
-let it rot for a couple weeks
-put the pennies in your mouth for 5 min

trip
*


----------



## Acidburn999819 (May 24, 2008)

why is this thread still going i keep seeing come up and i keep coming back to it ....its addicting..and i feel its making me stupider.....


----------



## Gutter (May 25, 2008)

I feel you bruh


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 27, 2008)

I think my IQ just lowered a few points after reading this whole thread...

Wow. Our hard-earned tax dollars at work, educating our youth!


~Ethno


----------



## 420chazz (May 27, 2008)

try this:
go to pot dealer and enquire about acid.

alternatively;
if you wanna make acid at home, go to university, major in organic chemistry, complete masters degree, acquire base materials (hard) and perform reaction (harder).


----------



## bk4u4ever (May 27, 2008)

primeralives said:


> ive actually heard of smoking banana peels


yea you can smoke the bananadine i have it took about 3-4 hours to make and me and my friends had to smoke alot but yea it does work but i never tripped too much


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 27, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> yea you can smoke the bananadine i have it took about 3-4 hours to make and me and my friends had to smoke alot but yea it does work but i never tripped too much


Dude, it's a hoax. That was placebo/smoke asphyxiation. It was intentionally started as a hoax to fool gullible people who inquired about drugs. There is no such substance as "bananadine". 

Wow.

~Ethno


----------



## bk4u4ever (May 27, 2008)

Ethnobotanist said:


> Dude, it's a hoax. That was placebo/smoke asphyxiation. It was intentionally started as a hoax to fool gullible people who inquired about drugs. There is no such substance as "bananadine".
> 
> Wow.
> 
> ~Ethno


bananadine is real ive made it it works but its not worth the effort. its all over the web and in anarchuist cook book


----------



## Wordz (May 27, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> bananadine is real ive made it it works but its not worth the effort. its all over the web and in anarchuist cook book



If it's on the web it must be true. You TRUST the anarchist cookbook? The same one that gives you step by step instructions to blow your arm off with?


----------



## bk4u4ever (May 27, 2008)

haha yea I see ur point but i have no motive to lie and im just tryin to help ppl out


----------



## IAMDGK (May 27, 2008)

Wordz said:


> If it's on the web it must be true. You TRUST the anarchist cookbook? The same one that gives you step by step instructions to blow your arm off with?


wtf dude! stop lying!


----------



## bk4u4ever (May 27, 2008)

im not lieing man itturns out to be these black chunks u smoke


----------



## Wordz (May 27, 2008)

I think you've been smokin yellowish white chunks


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 28, 2008)

bk4u4ever said:


> im not lieing man itturns out to be these black chunks u smoke


If you smoke enough of ANYTHING, my friend, it will change your state of mind. Carbon monoxide, carbon dioxide, and portions of just about every other mundane thing bananas are made of, delivered into a heavy smoke when pyrolyzed. This additionally decreases the amount of oxygen your brain needs to function normally. Not to mention the documented placebo effect when wanting to "trip". I don't disbelieve you when you say you experienced something, so no worries. It's very possible, given how much of that stuff you apparently smoked.

The Anarchist's Cookbook, where the "recipe" originally came from, is notorious for unbelievably unreliable information. Some of the directions in there actually work. Some of them are harmless hoaxes. Some of them are hoaxes that can potentially kill you or someone else. Nevermind that it's rewritten and added to every so often. Hence why there are so many versions proliferating around the internet. It was originally written in the 1970's by William Powell, not "The Jolly Roger" as is sometimes claimed. It's a propaganda pamphlet, basically, with a lot of bullshit in it written by a kid who was angry about being sent to Vietnam. The internet version is a truncated hodgepodge of various other things, with even more hoaxes... primarily for the amusement of the new anonymous authors at the expense of people who don't know about how unreliable either version of the book is. I may be mistaken, but I believe the "banandine" recipe came from one of the many internet versions.

What I'm saying is that there is no such substance on earth called "bananadine". It is a hoax that was exposed years ago, and is a running joke among chemists around the world.

~Ethno


----------



## Jriggs (May 28, 2008)

Banadine was in teh original -- it also said albino strains of weed grew in the sewers of ny so it can grow anywere sicne its a weed.... we all know thats not true.

I own the original,
I read a interview by the original author years later sayign it was a hoax. its been proven to be a hoax by a few others also.


----------



## Acidburn999819 (May 30, 2008)

hoax....hoax...so its decided...thread done....no one esle should have to suffer through this...its painful...kill more brain cells than anything else in the WORLD


----------



## wildvines (May 31, 2008)

so did/has anoybody tried this and did it work?


----------



## alphabibbiddy boo boo (May 31, 2008)

how many goons plague this humble forum? seriously...

put down your anarchist's cookbook and get into some organic chemistry.. or just buy dose like the rest of us. leave the goddamn eggs alone. imagine being the would've been chicken gamete that got wasted on this nonsense.. good work kids


----------



## popcornplaya11 (Jun 8, 2008)

i really wish i could find some A... cant find that shit anywhere around me


----------



## jestacrazy (Jun 25, 2008)

i cant figure out how to make this!. can somone please help me?! me and my dude stayed up all night last night tryin to make it! could u be more detialed with your instructions? please! what kind of cherries, and do u leave the seed in? what part of the egg, or is it the hole entire egg? does it have to be cooked? execatly how much watter and how much bakin sode? im not good doin equaitions so please help me and my friend out! we would much appreate it we love to tripp


----------



## Acidburn999819 (Jun 25, 2008)

are you serious...are you going to try this? wow...go get some shrooms or something...you'll just end up hurt doing this... but hey to each is own...have a good trip...to the ER


----------



## theeggman (Jun 27, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> wanna trip real good ...
> 
> 
> 
> Cover your eyes with a bandana and run as fast as you can into the woods .. I bet you trip so good that you even have visuals .. like stars and flashing spots


Holy shit that is hilarious. It would definetly work better than that cherry pancake that he's talking about.


----------



## jestacrazy (Jun 27, 2008)

fuck u guys! u dont know what its llike out here. its 15 bucks a hit of acid. its killin us. we dont get shit! y cant u just help us out and tell us how to make da acid?


----------



## gabriel420 (Jun 27, 2008)

Personally, I think if you're ignorant and desperate enough to actually believe and try shit like this, you've got no business even lookin at dose, much less eating it.


----------



## as you are (Feb 8, 2009)

First off,
1.) What is LSD derivative of?
LSD or "Acid" is synthesized from lysergic acid.
2.) What is lysergic acid obtained from?
From ergot, a grain fungus that typically grows on rye.

What part of that mixture, the cherries? the eggs? would you possibly believe contains lysergic acid?
Unfortunatly alot of these mis-guided youths lack any common sense, which kind of explains why they don't need to be touching this stuff in the first place.
Oh yea and that magic heat, is most likely vinigar within the wine acting with the baking soda, just incase you never built a model volcano in school...

I find that mixture completely absurd, I've seen this same posting before, supposedly "Two more egg yolks will produce PCP", this quoting another internet idiot.
Don't believe this, dont attempt this, if you considered it look up darwins theory.

LSD aka "Acid" is very possible to make..... However! it is extremely hard to attain most materials needed, it requires a high lab clearence. Not to mention that you would need at least a minimum of a few years experience in chemistry at a college level to synthesize it correctly. Otherwise you could be putting yourself at risk because of ignorance. While not as risky as meth, there remains a chance of it literally blowing up in your face. If you have no clue what your doing or how to do it you could be mixing wrong chemicals, improper amounts, etc... i could go on and on....

The point of the matter remains, this is not ramen noodles girls and boys, this requires percision, accuracy, and knowledge. You want to make acid, goto college! but even after that you'd be stupid to risk making it... you'd make more off being a chemical engineer.



korvette1977 said:


> wanna trip real good ...
> 
> 
> 
> Cover your eyes with a bandana and run as fast as you can into the woods .. I bet you trip so good that you even have visuals .. like stars and flashing spots


This is the only kid making sense here...


----------

